# CX and Commuter for $1500ish?



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, i am thinking about getting a CX bike to use as a Commuter/Bad Weather Training Bike/Gravel Path/Possibly dabbling in CX bike. I would like to keep the price around $1500ish and have Shimano 105 drivetrain. 

I would primarily ride it to and from work. (2 miles each way, but i would probably take a 15-30+ mile route home on days that i don't have anything going on.)
I would basically use it whenever i don't want to ride my nice road bikes...
I might enter a CX race or 2 with it in the future just to try out CX.

Right now I am considering the Cannondale CAADX 105 from REI for $1450. 
I have a CAAD10 road bike in my stable with full Ultegra and i love it, so i am thinking the CAADX should be very similar. 

What other brands should i consider in my search?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

CAADX....I have a Caadx I raced last season with rival that was rock solid and just built up a caadx disc for this year since I have decided to take this cross thing serious. Same geometry just different brakes. I will warn you that you may like it better than your caad 10...mine hasn't been out of the garage since July.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My Felt CX bike is great. It was about $1800 but they may have some less expensive....I had to have disc brakes and SRAM


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

If you like your CAAD10, and it sounds like you do, I don't see why you would look at anything other than the CAADX unless you just wanted to try something new.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I really do like my CAAD10, i often choose it to ride over my carbon road bike. I was just wondering if there were any options better at this price point...it doesn't look like it. 
The only thing i found was a carbon Wilier with Force/Rival at Competitive Cyclist on sale for $1900, reg. $2500. But i think it is too nice for what i want, i wouldn't want to expose that Wilier to rain, snow, road salt, mud etc. Plus i would be ordering it blind having never sat on or ridden the bike before.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

My buddy got the Wilier cross bike, and it's awesome. Apparently there was a Wilier fork recall, so it shipped with an Enve fork.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I was looking for the same thing, but more focus on commute, and my decision came down to two bikes, the CAADX or the Jamis Nova Race $1300. I ended up liking the Jamis better because I felt the disc brakes offered more reliable foul weather braking. It was an added bonus that my LBS was having a sale and took 20% off, giving me extra $$$ to spend on accessories. The Jamis had the new Tiagra 10 speed, which IMO was just as functional as the 105. The weight penalty didn't bother me because my setup is a tank anyway. Sorry for crappy cell phone pic.

View attachment 274834


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Wilier Cross Carbon bike from Competitivecyclist. It's a great bike. Very stiff and you can't beat the price for what you get. Yes, my bike comes with an ENVE fork.

I paid $1900 for it back in October. It's $1800 now.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jcgill said:


> Hello, i am thinking about getting a CX bike to use as a Commuter/Bad Weather Training Bike/Gravel Path/Possibly dabbling in CX bike. I would like to keep the price around $1500ish and have Shimano 105 drivetrain.
> 
> I would primarily ride it to and from work. (2 miles each way, but i would probably take a 15-30+ mile route home on days that i don't have anything going on.)
> I would basically use it whenever i don't want to ride my nice road bikes...
> ...


CAADX Tiagra isn't that bad. 10-speed also. Paintjob also looks better. But the 105 gets an upgraded canti brakes with replaceable cartridge pads


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

All City Macho Man is SRP $1595

All-City Macho Man Complete Bike 55cm Citron - AEBike.com

Mostly Shimano 105 stuff. Nice touches like full fender braze-ons.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Nater said:


> All City Macho Man is SRP $1595


I didn't even think of that. Very cool bike, especially for a commuter/CX hybrid. A little heavy, but if you aren't taking CX racing VERY seriously it is a very cool option.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got this bike:

2013 Charge Filter SRAM Apex Cyclocross Bike -

I actually won it in a contest from Performance.com! Anyway, it's pretty nice. It's got a steel frame and fork, so it's not the lightest. Also it's SRAM Apex, not 105. Anyway, I thought I'd post this in case it may be close to what you want. I bet Performance will have it for $1300 in the future. The listed price of $1500 is full retail I believe.

View attachment 274857


----------



## mike5734 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Jcgill

I bought a Sette CX1 from Pricepoint for $1650 about 8 months ago. I really love the bike. In my opinion it would be perfect as a commuter. I use it as my gravel and trail rider. No complaints here!


----------



## jim brewer (Nov 24, 2012)

I got an REI Verita on sale for 900 a few months ago. I had the impression they were discontinuing but were doing a slow motion (low discount) close out. Kind of a sport/touring bike. Real fine on gravel. SRAM Apex. Kinda heavy.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

jim brewer said:


> I got an REI Verita on sale for 900 a few months ago. I had the impression they were discontinuing but were doing a slow motion (low discount) close out. Kind of a sport/touring bike. Real fine on gravel. SRAM Apex. Kinda heavy.


Nasbar has the Blue Norcross SP for $999. Sram Apex at half the weight.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

I was in your position last year around this time, even looking at the caadx5 and the kona jake. I was lucky and found a 09 lemond poprad on ebay and I love it. Steal frame, rather light, good components and got it for under $1k. If you can find one, I highly recommend it.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

TheRealKTrain said:


> Nasbar has the Blue Norcross SP for $999. Sram Apex at half the weight.


I agree that is a great buy! I would seriously consider this bike.

Blue Norcross SP Cyclocross Bike - Bikes and Frames up to 70 Percent Off

This bike is now 20% off $999 today, so the price is now $799 + about $35 shipping. Pretty good deal, imo.


----------



## ridefast84 (Dec 22, 2012)

I come from the mountain bike world and just ordered one of these as a do all bike. I used to ride a Trek Madone with dura ace back in the day but sold it 3 years ago as i really stopped ridin the road and favored my mtn bikes. Hoping this cx bike adds a little fun to the road as ill beable to hit the dirt too. 
2012 Fuji Cross 2.0 Cyclocross Bike -
They also took off an additional $20 off.


----------

